# csv appeal



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

HI all 
My critical skill was rejected for the following reason
the applicant s profession of credit analyst is not catered for on the critical list.the list of occupations /categories can be found under government of gazette no 37716

i would also like to specified if i can only ask my employer to change the possition
or i also need to ask the professional body ( irmsa) to change as the also write credit analyst on the critical skill letter

thank you all


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

If your employer is flexible they could write a different position on the contract and letter of employment . Just for you to apply. Many companies have done that .


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

thank you Ebenezar1
do i need to change the profession on the professional body ?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

It depends with the board that you used and what the letter says. I'm in engineering so the field is quite broad but the letter is standard.


----------



## Kingroi (May 14, 2017)

even the professional body is stating credit analyst which is not also in the government of gazette
i am afraid after appealing they came with new issues 
i am thinking of applying to another professional body which take time an lot of money


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Rather apply with another board. An appeal won't help you if the documents have not changed. I would spend the time and money and ensure that I get the Visa.


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Does anyone know how long appeals take when processed from home country?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

They don't come out lol.


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Ebenezar1,

Are you speaking from experience or just being somewhat vindictive?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have never appealed but from my experience on these forums, I have seen only 1 successful appeal and it took him a year of tedious follow up. Reapplying is the common route.

But that's just me.......


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Can I reapply while still waiting for my appeal result? Also have u heard of anyone getting a PR (under critical skills) from SA embassy in home country (zim,zam,nam, places like that)


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Did you apply in your home country? Did they not take your passport ? Which makes it impossible to reapply without a passport. Others can confirm if you can apply with a pending application ...

I am yet to see a PR application in the home country for African countries. I have seen people from the UK get PR in their home country but not in Africa yet.


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm in possession of my passport as the application is in appeal now.

So no PR from african country yet? somewhat not surprised .


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Why don't you just apply here in SA unless it's a first time application? Home country applications in African and Asian Countries are just a mess. 

We go through hell compared to what our fellow expats from the west go through.

Im sure others will also advise you if they have seen a successful PR in the home country.


----------



## DannyWelbeck (Jun 7, 2017)

Previous CSV expired hence application from home country (and now appeal). Can one applying for CSV/PR in SA whilst on visitors visa?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

No you can only apply in your Home country if you're not on any other visa. You can't apply using a visitors visa also. You just have to wait for your appeal outcome. All the best.


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello Geniuses in the house 
I would like you to advise me, I applied for a critical skills got my critical skills assessment from IITPSA as a business analyst, membership certificate and others I submitted my application through vfs in september and on friday the 13th of october 2017 I got a rejection that "the applicant employer does not fall under bpo" . How do I appeal this rejection is there a body for bpo that my employer needs to register with, can you pls advise. Thanks!


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> I have never appealed but from my experience on these forums, I have seen only 1 successful appeal and it took him a year of tedious follow up. Reapplying is the common route.
> 
> But that's just me.......


I would like to find out guys If I appeal and don't get the outcome in time. Can I put in a new application?


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Floboyza said:


> I would like to find out guys If I appeal and don't get the outcome in time. Can I put in a new application?


You can't put in a new application while you have an appeal pending. You can withdraw the appeal, if you want, and then put in a fresh application.


----------

